# Washington electricians!!



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

For any professional open book test, learn the Table of Contents and the Index in the material which is new to you. You'll never memorize tables and formulas but you need to know where in the book to find the information you need to solve the question. Find all the practice questions you can and do as many as you can.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought someone here mentioned that Washington and Oregon were waiving the Journeymen requirement for a certain amount of time? This was due to the electrician shortage.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

LasVegasJDub86 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My wife and I are going to be making a move to Washington (State) within the next 4-6 months. As of now I am currently Licensed in the state of Nevada. I have looked into everything and my Nevada JW License will do me no good in Washington. I contacted the testing center and got all of the information I needed. I got a letter from the apprenticeship I completed stating all my In-Class hours as well as on the Job training. Which was all i basically needed to show them to be able to take this Washington 01 Journeyman Wireman Exam. I am fairly confident about the NEC portion of this exam but there are i believe 17 questions on the 2017 WAC/RCW, which are specific standards for the state of washington. The RCW is only around 10-13 pages. But the WAC is over 100 pages. I have them all printed out, hole punched and in a binder. I have been going over some and highlighting , etc but
> 
> ...


I have a washington, oregon, idaho, montana, and utah. I've sat for all but utah. Washington exam was straight forward, question on the test concerning WAC were found word for word in the book. Its been a couple of years so I can't recall any specifics but its wasn't super difficult. You can always buy a continued ed course from Mike Holts on the current WAC.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I would check into what cabletie mentioned.

Best of luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

My WAC questions 10 years ago were all basic licensing and rules questions straight out of the book. If you tab where the important parts are it will help you find the sections easier. 

Inspections 
Licensing
Who can do what with certain licenses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Since when did Washington get sparked up?

~C:jester:S~


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

Glock23gp said:


> My WAC questions 10 years ago were all basic licensing and rules questions straight out of the book. If you tab where the important parts are it will help you find the sections easier.
> 
> Inspections
> Licensing
> ...



Thanks for all the input fellas. I?ve been going through it all and highlighted what I felt was most important along with what was mentioned on the comments. It does have a good index so I will be mostly using that to find where I need to be. The WAC is over 100 pages w/ very small font so there is a TON of info. Just like the NEC I need to go through it , get as familiar as I can and hope for the best! Thanks for taking the time to comment ! Much appreciated!! Oh and I?ve spoke with several contractors and I?ve heard nothing about not having to be licensed...? So idk about that!

-M


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess it was Oregon that was offering a provisional license due to the manpower shortage. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/lack-manpower-question-218961/

You could try and PM Sparky970 and ask him some details about Washington state. 

I would love to move there. My brother moved there over twenty years ago. He'll never move back to NJ.


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

cabletie said:


> I guess it was Oregon that was offering a provisional license due to the manpower shortage.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/lack-manpower-question-218961/
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot ! ?


----------



## NEH (Mar 8, 2018)

*Washington*

Just joined site...I'm an 01 in Washington. WAC is easy, mostly compliance questions on exam. I read the WAC outside testing area before exam and passed that portion.

Stay in touch, when you get closer may be able to point you toward commercial work. I know most of the commercial good sustainable players in the area.

Good luck!


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

"I have looked into everything and my Nevada JW License will do me no good".

That's because it's not a NV Journeyman license, it's a Clark County, NV journeyman license. It's not even worth anything on the other side of the state in Reno, they have their own license. I know, there's no state of NV electrical license, except for contracting, solar, & fire alarm.

Nobody reciprocates with the Clark County because there is no minimum standard of training or experience to take the exam. Same with their master exam.

Another option is to take an exam in another state that reciprocates with WA.
Normally you need to wait 1 year then you can reciprocate.

Good luck.


----------



## vnvet (Sep 19, 2012)

LasVegasJDub86 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My wife and I are going to be making a move to Washington (State) within the next 4-6 months. As of now I am currently Licensed in the state of Nevada. I have looked into everything and my Nevada JW License will do me no good in Washington. I contacted the testing center and got all of the information I needed. I got a letter from the apprenticeship I completed stating all my In-Class hours as well as on the Job training. Which was all i basically needed to show them to be able to take this Washington 01 Journeyman Wireman Exam. I am fairly confident about the NEC portion of this exam but there are i believe 17 questions on the 2017 WAC/RCW, which are specific standards for the state of washington. The RCW is only around 10-13 pages. But the WAC is over 100 pages. I have them all printed out, hole punched and in a binder. I have been going over some and highlighting , etc but
> 
> ...


Washington use to have some reciprocity with other states. It also use to have a much easier path to be in the trade. e.g. Like it actually "wanted" electricians.

I served four years active duty in the blue water USN, three of them as an Electricians Mate. My EAOS date was 7/75, I went to work in the field starting late 76 after a short sabbatical first as yacht wireman, then resi wireman, then commercial/industrial wireman. After finnaly moving back home to WA from SoCal (I did not need a Lic. there) in 5/80, I signed up for the 01 test. I was "granted" 2 years worth of commercial exp. based on my time in the USN and 2 more years from my work history essentially from 76 to 80, 90% of it not from working in WA. Took my test and passed. 

During the 80's & early 90's I also had work in OR where at that time WA had reciprocity. Unfortunately, I let my OR J-card laps and they would not renew w/o testing. No matter, I really didn't plan on pursuing work there anyhow it was just one more credential I wanted in my wallet.

Fast forward to the late 90's and 21st Century to The Great Gestapo State of Washington.. If you are able to challenge the 01 test, best of luck to you because clearly, the way things have transpired here, Olympia has made it extremely difficult to be an 01 electrician. One literally needs to work for a commercial contractor 24/7/365 to acquire the required hours nowadays..

Best of luck to you.


----------

